# GA16DE turbo manifold



## smokin200sx (Oct 25, 2007)

i'm looking for a 1.6 turbo manifold.tryed looking them up on the but all i came up with was the sr20.also was wandering what the stock 1.6 motor will handle boost wise.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

Import Performance Parts - Nissan Turbo Exhaust Manifolds


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

tubo200 was correct I believe that is the only manifold for the ga16. I have the entire tsi on my ga16. I only have about 400 miles on the kit so far, but it is holding up great thus far. I am only running 6psi, but I have heard of people taking them much farther with no real issues. Good luck in your quest for boost.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

There are two other manifols available for the GA16. One from JGS precision turbo and one from pro-tech fabrication.


----------



## chopper nx (May 26, 2008)

*ga16 turbo latest*

hi i am looking to turbo my ga16 you said back in october you were useing the tsi extreme kit and after 400mile it was ok have you had any propblems 6 months down the line? do you know how much boost you got out of it in the end? mat


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah it's still great. I love it. No problems yet


----------

